# New Pics of Dancer



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Free lunging my friend's 6 year old Saddlebred mare Dancer. Don't ask me what that thing is cause I really don't know. I pretty sure it's to keep her head in the correct position??? Correct me if I'm wrong  Sorry for the pics being so big


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's gorgeous, but that contraption confuses me.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

i think, its used to make her carry her body correctly ? 

Anywho... I LOVE HER, if shes gone... It is most likely that i have her  !


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow she's gorgeous! I love her coloring


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

appylover31803 said:


> she's gorgeous, but that contraption confuses me.


Yeah, why not just let her run free without that neck pulley thing?


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I don't know if I'd call that a "correct" headset...seems to me the second part of it is actually preventing her from lowering her head. I get the cercingle, bridal, and sidereins...but the part on top is practically holding her neck UP and asking her to bring her nose in with the sidereins at the same time...

Each to their own...


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

EveningShadows said:


> I don't know if I'd call that a "correct" headset...seems to me the second part of it is actually preventing her from lowering her head. I get the cercingle, bridal, and sidereins...but the part on top is practically holding her neck UP and asking her to bring her nose in with the sidereins at the same time...
> 
> Each to their own...


i Would think it could be something, they use to teach her to collect ?
But, in other cases, looking at how the horse is shaped, i wouldnt say that is the case. 
I still think its something to use, so that she is carrying herself correctly. 
Because her head is abit to high up, for it to possssssssssibly be in a collection..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry, no gadget teaches a horse to collect - and if it does, it teaches incorrect collection and is only teaching a false headset.

That's like riders who fidget with their horses faces with their hands/reins to get their horse to "tuck" into this false headset, then the rider goes around believing that their horse is collected.

Incorrect.


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

^
Lol okay thank you


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow,
She is a pretty girl!
I agree with MIE on this one. 
That is a surcingle and side reins, but as for the rest i am not familiar.
Must be something they use with this particular breed which I am also not that familiar with...
Best of luck! She sure is a looker!

HP


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

TwisterRush said:


> i Would think it could be something, they use to teach her to collect ?
> But, in other cases, looking at how the horse is shaped, i wouldnt say that is the case.
> I still think its something to use, so that she is carrying herself correctly.
> Because her head is abit to high up, for it to possssssssssibly be in a collection..


I am guessing this is a Saddlebred? If that's the case, the side, and bearing rein are for 'collection' and proper head set...although there are no photos here in which she was actually decently collected in any sense. A few of them she stopped hollowing out her back and looks 'okay', but the majority of them she is simply trotting around with a hollow back and high head. Saddlebreds are shown with that 'high head set', as well, which is the purpose of the bearing rein, so she 'has' to travel with her head high, not drop it where she might actually be comfortable. I know they are bred with that high head set, but I think they are shown overly high.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I have no idea what that thing on her is. This is the first time I've ever seen one. I don't know why Regina used it on her, but I think it's her friend's mom's thingy. She has a couple Saddlebreds and I would hope she would know what it's for. I'll ask her next time I see her.


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

they are called bearing reins, they are used for her to carry her head unnaturally high, they are usually used on carriage horses to make them look good. if you have ever watched black beauty you will see them on Ginger in one of the big manor houses


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

You mean like a check rein?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Should take them off when lunging. Can't imagine it serves any purpose if you aren't riding the darn horse.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She is beautiful!



Sunny06 said:


> Should take them off when lunging. Can't imagine it serves any purpose if you aren't riding the darn horse.


I doubt they would use it when riding the horse. :wink: They are used to make carriage horses look good..Like said above by bubblegum. It would be uncomfortable for the horse and rider to be ridden in that device. 


http://www.horseforum.com/members/11007/


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Like I said. Can't image it serves any purpose. 

Solely aesthetics. But why during lungeing? Who cares about looks?


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

She is lovely. Saddlebreds are so elegant!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Like I said. Can't image it serves any purpose.
> 
> Solely aesthetics. But why during lungeing? Who cares about looks?


The bearing rein on that set up is designed to 'teach' the horse to travel with the higher head set, as Saddlebreds are ridden with high head carriages :wink: 

Granted, I don't like the bearing rein, but it is something that is used with driving horses, and teaching a horse to travel with a high head set (for undersaddle).


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Wow, she is gorgeous


----------

